# Growling



## Milly (10 mo ago)

Hello! We got our 10 week old Vizsla last Thursday she was doing amazing she still is really! The last couple of days she has started to growl when we pick her up also when she is sleeping on my lap an someone goes to stroke her she will growl too! I have a 5 year old Vizsla an didnt experience any of this with her! Just wondering what we can do to stop this behaviour or is it normal?

looking forward to your responses! Thanks Milly


----------

